
VsVim - 'q' now works - mmavnn
https://github.com/jaredpar/VsVim/wiki/faq
======
mmavnn
I've been using VsVim for a while now and loving it, but been frustrated by
the lack of recordable macros.

But sometime in the last two releases, Jared has added them to make me a happy
man.

